#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Μηχανουργική Τεχνολογία Α. Αντωνιάδη (Δύο Τμόμοι) - 35 ευρώ

## XDalas

Δίνονται σε καινούργια κατάσταση (αγορασμένα πριν από μερικούς μήνες) τα  δύο σκληρόδετα βιβλία (διαστάσεις: 22 x 29) Μηχανουργικής Τεχνολογίας  του Α. Αντωνιάδη. Ο πρώτος τόμος αφορά τις κατεργασίες διαμόρφωσης και ο  δεύτερος τόμος τις κατεργασίες κοπής. *35 ευρώ*. Δωρεάν μεταφορικά έξοδα!

----------

